# AAAAANY chance a woofer can cause a white noise/hum - Important



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I have ruined my life tearing apart my house - every outlet, every circuit and every AV wire.

I switched amps, added a power conditioner ect but this white noise coming from my new sub will NOOOOT stop. Whenever the signal/volume is turned up it goes up with the volume.

Is the ANY way the woofer could be damaged and cause it?

I checked the woofer for damage in how it moves but there was no scraping or apparent damage.

The sub is not DIY (it is a JTR captivator) and it got banged around badly in shipping. I just figured guys here would know more about the woofers and wiring.


----------



## delebru (Feb 22, 2010)

http://jtrspeakers.com/home-audio/captivator/

This sounds weird 
If your subwoofer is passive as shown at the link above, you're problem should be at the amplifier or before it.

If you connect amp only to the sub without any audio source does it make the same noise?


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I switched out amps. I did everything.

If the receiver is connected to the amp and not in mute it makes the noise even if there is nothing coming through the source (like on a paused dvd or tv station we don't get). The receiver is the ONLY thing in the house I have no taken out of the loop but that is impossible to do. I have also had an ep2500 (different unit) going into a sub before and it did not cause this.

The reciever does not have a ground plus and actually the outlet it is not even grounded at the box unless it is done somewhere else in the line (not even sure if that is possible)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

technically the neutral goes to ground in the electrical panel. Have you tried another sub on the receiver sub out? Also have you run the power for the sub off a different circuit in the house using a long extension cord?


----------

